
NSA Deletes 'Honesty' and 'Openness' from Core Values - artsandsci
https://it.slashdot.org/story/18/01/24/1555258/nsa-deletes-honesty-and-openness-from-core-values?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
======
pmdulaney
Which, ironically, is more honest.

